# DCC removal Question



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi All,

I can get a local sale USAT GP-9 which is DCC equipped at a very reasonable price. I know nothing about DCC and wonder what is involved in removing DCC from USAT locomotives and returning them to straight DC operation.

Bill


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Depending on how the decoder is setup/programmed, it may work on DC anyway. Give it a try and see if it works on DC.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, if the decoder was simply inserted between the track pickups coming from the Motor blocks and the PCB, just disconnect and remove the decoder and reconnect the original wires. If the lights were rewired so they can be controlled by the decoder, you'll have a bigger job.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

OK Thanks Jim and Eric. Appreciate the info, I am sure i can wire it back if need be!

Jim, All the best to you and the GGRRC gang! 

Bill


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bill, you'll want to feed the loco filtered DC to check if the decoder will work on DC. Most (not all) DCC decoders aren't particularly fond of PWM. 

If it doesn't work right out of the gate on DC, give me a holler. It's probably that the decoder is programmed not to run on DC. I'll be happy to re-program it for you. 

(At the same time, if you've got an Airwire throttle, you can drop a Tam Valley Depot receiver in the loco between the track pick-ups and the decoder. Feed 15 volts filtered DC through the rails for power, and you can run the loco on DCC. If there's room, you can use battery instead of track voltage.) 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I always set my DCC decoders for DC operation. If I visit a layout I know they will work on DC and DCC.
The decoders I use do not care if DC is set when running on DCC.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I went to see the loco only to find it has unacceptable damage and so passed on getting it. Thanks to the reply's I did learn something about DCC for future use!

Bill


----------

